# PCA Physician Chart Auditors



## cdcpc (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone had postive/negative experiences with the company PCA?  I am thinking about taking a course from them in chart auditing, but I'm not too happy with the customer service so far.  I wanted to see what other auditors out there thought of PCA.

Thanks


----------



## MDBlais (May 1, 2009)

*Physician Chart Auditor Course*

I was fortunate enough to take the PCA classes and found them to be excellent.  My instructor, Lyn Henderson, has great knowledge and experience and was able to guide the students through the minefields of chart auditing.


----------



## whenderson (May 1, 2009)

*PCA Course*



I am quite surprised to hear that you have negative feedback for PCA. I would like to know why you are "not too happy with the customer service"?

I have worked for Physician Chart Auditors for several years and have heard a lot of feedback from PCA graduates; mostly all positive.

I personally had a great experience taking the course and would recommend it to anyone. It has helped me in my workplace understand the "gray area's" of E/M code selection, proper documentation, and the world of auditing. 

Please feel free to contact me with any question you might have. 

bill@physicianchartauditors.com

~Bill, CPC, PCS, PCA


----------



## LLovett (May 1, 2009)

I too have negative feedback. I have called many many times over the past 6 months. I leave voicemails and send emails and have only ever gotten 1 call back. I was told I would be emailed when they were going to offer the online class again. Still waiting for that emaill. Since I never heard back on that I started calling and emailing trying to get a schedule of classes for this year, never got a response on that either.

I gave up on them. 

Laura, CPC


----------



## whenderson (May 4, 2009)

*Pca*

Sorry to hear that you have had problems and have given up.

I know the website has been "under construction" for a long time. PCA had to switch (web hosts) vendors. Several problems with the website keep coming up. I was told it should be up "soon" (within the next couple weeks).

I understand your frustrations with the delay. 

If you would like to know when the website is up and running, I would be happy to send you an email.

bill@physicianchartauditors.com

~Bill, CPC, PCS, PCA


----------



## cdcpc (May 4, 2009)

*It took WAY too long....*

Someone had asked me to explain my negative experience with PCA so here it is...... (don't worry--I won't bite!)
My interest in PCA first began in the early Summer of 2008. The program content was exactly what I was looking for in a chart auditing certification.   The website said the online course was being worked on and would be available by August 15 of 2008.  I was willing to wait a couple months since the program looked so good.   
Here's where my problem is....I had to wait 8 months for the online program. I had no idea it would take so long to get the course going.  Every time I called or emailed, they said it would take a couple more weeks. If I knew it would have taken this long, I would have gone with a different company.
On the other hand, I still hear some really positive feedback about the PCA program and instructors, so I think it's still worth a try.  Now that the online webinar is available, I'm planning on taking it this coming September.  Hopefully it will work out.


----------

